# WHICH CENTRAL AMERICAN COUNTRY DO YOU KNOW THE MOST ABOUT?



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Panama Canal 
And Nicaragua i've been there.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

1 Panama
2 Costa Rica
3 El Salvador


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Slodi said:


> Panama.
> Mostly thanks to the thread: WHAT IS PANAMA BEST KNOWN FOR?
> Although I have been to Guatemala, Honduras and Costa Rica, I don't know about those countries as much as about Panama.


Due to the World Cup, Costa Rica (same group as Poland) is becoming better known to me


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Ecuador is gaining popularity lol. The nation seems to have many individuals of African descendents, am I correct?


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Ecuador is not considered as a central american country


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

panama canal.... Dont know anything else about the other countries.... Maybe drugs in costa rica...


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

^^ :lol: at the drugs. Costa Rica would be known for its ecological preservation. ¡Pura Vida! kay:


----------



## Satsi (May 17, 2006)

Panamaniac said:


> *1-Guatemala City is the largest in Central America.
> 2-The country is home to the ancient Maya civilization.
> 3-It shares a common border with the most countries in the region*





Zwanderlust said:


> *...El Salvador, with the smallest land area, is the most densely populated country in the region and possibly of all the Americas.*


*In addition to the above, here's a little trivia about the rest of the countries in Central America:

Costa Rica is the first country in the region to constitutionally abolish it's armed forces. 2nd and only other: Panama. (Don't get any ideas, though - Uncle Sam is lurkin' :lol: 

Nicaragua's Lake Nicaragua is the second largest (to Titicaca in So. America) lake in Latin America.

Belize (formerly Brittish Honduras) is the only country in the region whose official language is English.

Honduras is the poorest country in the region with a GDP per capita at US$2050 per annum.

Panama's capital is the only skyscrapercity in the region. (not exactly news)

Finally, the list of the seven countries and their respective capitals:

Belize - Belmopan
Costa Rica - San Jose
El Salvador - San Salvador
Guatemala - Guatemala City
Honduras - Tegucigalpa
Nicaragua - Managua
Panama - Panama City*


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

*Tourism in Central America...*

*Most vistied countries in order:*

*Costa Rica*
*Guatemala*
*Panama*
*Hunduras*
*Nicaragua*
*El Salvador*
*Belize*

*Source.*


----------



## SungIEman (Jul 25, 2004)

Mexico's not part of Central America?


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

SungIEman said:


> Mexico's not part of Central America?


*No, it's one of three North American countries (U. S. and Canada being the others). It is part of Latin America, however. The Northernmost part. *


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

1. Panama /Costa rica
2. El Salvador



3. Others


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

Zwanderlust said:


> *Most vistied countries in order:*
> 
> *Costa Rica*
> *Guatemala*
> ...


**Observation: Despite being the country that is "most known about", it is only the third most visited. Go Figure...*


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

Zwanderlust said:


> **Observation: Despite being the country that is "most known about", it is only the third most visited. Go Figure...*


*I've got it figured: The demographic of this forum is not a microcosm of society at large, or even of SSC in general (you might get a different perspective in the Skybar, say). The point is, just because the general knowledge of Panama is driven by it's canal, does not necessarily mean that most tourists to the region are lured there.*


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Zwanderlust said:


> *Most vistied countries in order:*
> 
> *Costa Rica*
> *Guatemala*
> ...


umm yea, lonely planets isnt where i would exactly get tourism stats.
and its Honduras, not hunduras. lol
anyways since im from el salvador, ill pick Nicaragua
Well, nicaragua's capital is Managua and it probably has one of the (if not the most) densest tree cover of any latin american capital city.
I know that Nicaragua's tourism sector is rapidly being developed, as well as El Salvador's because of the beaches.
And to dispel any myth that el salvador is a hellhole as most people envision it to be, we received 1.075 million tourists in 2006(mostly central american visitors, but also a significant amount of german, french and canadian tourists as well as american and mexican ones, air transat flies a charter route to el salvador every year i believe). i dont know where the forumers got it but i read it from a press release in the central american forum.
ANd please, do check the central american forum to see how these countries are, you might be surprised!


----------



## jet_75 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have only been to Guatemala and Belize (which are beautiful), but I would love to visit Costa Rica too. I don't know much about the others.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Probably Panama


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Panama. (from the book then i was child "Panama is very beutiful")
Costa Rica (from the basketball champ)
All other countrys just heard.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Panamaniac said:


> *Panama and Costa Rica (as of 6/3/06) are tied with 9 apiece. The whole world knows about the Panama Canal! Would anyone care to say what he(she) knows about Costa Rica?*


Costa Rica is one of the few countries in the world that has no army. It also has a reputable collection of active volcanoes.

Has the US invaded it?


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

Yardmaster said:


> Costa Rica is one of the few countries in the world that has no army. It also has a reputable collection of active volcanoes.
> 
> Has the US invaded it?


Panama and Costa Rica are the only countries in Latin America without armies.

Peace.

:banana:


----------

